# Cits ... >  OM4068H LCD Draiveris

## rizhee

Sveiki! Esmu izmeklējies krustu šķērsu, bet nekur nevaru atrast, kur iegādāties mikroshēmu Philips OM4068H http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...S/OM4068H.html Varbūt kāds var ieteikt, kur meklēt, vai ir aizķērusies viena gab., vai varbūt ir kāds analogs šai mikroshēmai.

----------


## Andrejs

nevajag krust šķērsu - meklē http://www.findchips.com

----------

